# Is it normal in an interview...



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

Would you say it's general practice in an international job interview to ask about salary/package?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BravoMike said:


> Would you say it's general practice in an international job interview to ask about salary/package?


Yes - you need to bring up the subject at least in general terms - otherwise you wont know whether it is worth your while in pursuing the opportunity.

You need to find out what salary range the company are considering if they find the right person for the role (hopefully you!!).

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I was asked how much I was looking for. They liked me, so they offered me a more senior/gainful role. It's swings and roundabouts. Sometimes you stab yourself in the foot...other times it works in your benefit.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Never ask about salary. Always wait for the employer to raise the topic otherwise it makes you look like you are only interested in the role for the money.


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I'll put the feelers out there and see what happens...


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

But be prepared to discuss it if you have to. I normally say when asked that I'd want a salary comparable to my level of experience. That way you are not commiting yourself. They may then ask you what that level of salary is and you then might have to give a number.

So yes do your research first as you need to know your worth.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The salary question will come up, its inevitable. 

In all cases its in your best interest not to throw out a number first, and in most instances, you can get away with things like "My primary focus is on the value I will bring to the organization and what this experience will do for my personal career growth, that being said, I am sure this organization being a world class company compensates employees appropriately. I don't suppose you would mind me asking you what your view on an appropriate salary range would be for this position?"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

stamboy said:


> Never ask about salary. Always wait for the employer to raise the topic otherwise it makes you look like you are only interested in the role for the money.


That's the sort of advice to give school leavers, it has no place in the real world. No-one's going to relocate their family to a different country without knowing what the salary and benefit package will be and it's best to address that as soon as possible to avoid wasting anyone's time.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> That's the sort of advice to give school leavers, it has no place in the real world. No-one's going to relocate their family to a different country without knowing what the salary and benefit package will be and it's best to address that as soon as possible to avoid wasting anyone's time.


Spot on!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> That's the sort of advice to give school leavers, it has no place in the real world. No-one's going to relocate their family to a different country without knowing what the salary and benefit package will be and it's best to address that as soon as possible to avoid wasting anyone's time.


I couldn't disagree more and have always been advised never to raise the question but be prepared for it. Asking the question can put the prospective employee at a disadvantage as if the Employer comes in with a low salary answer, the prospective employee might not want it, when in fact as we all know very often there is a range and if someone is a very good canidate a higher salary can be offered to secure that person.

I always wait till I'm asked the question and when you feel you are the number one choice of candidate you can negotiate much better. 

If the candidate has done his research and the company is reputable he should have an idea what sort of salary range will be the norm.

However, that's just my two penneth worth from working in England for 16 years, but things may be different out there!

Choose to do whatever you feel is right at the end of the day, your life, your decision.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

stamboy said:


> I couldn't disagree more and have always been advised never to raise the question but be prepared for it. Asking the question can put the prospective employee at a disadvantage as if the Employer comes in with a low salary answer, the prospective employee might not want it, when in fact as we all know very often there is a range and if someone is a very good canidate a higher salary can be offered to secure that person.
> 
> I always wait till I'm asked the question and when you feel you are the number one choice of candidate you can negotiate much better.
> 
> ...



I think the key here is timing.
You need to be at the right stage of the interview to start talking money and packages.
Obvoiusly, the original question mention an international interview and if you are relocating here you have to factor in much more than the simple base level salary in the UK.
As Gav says, you need to enusure you are not wasting each others time - so it will need to at least be spoken about in broad terms towards the end of a positively heading interview.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> I think the key here is timing.
> You need to be at the right stage of the interview to start talking money and packages.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I fully agree with this point and the OP needs to take into account other factors we cannot know.

For my job I had two interviews and then a panel interview and money was never mentioned until after the third interview by my employer. At that stage I knew I was in a good position and thus helps in negotiating stages.

As they say horses for courses and no one right answer as many factors that the interviewee will have to take into account and which we won't be privy to.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with all of these:

To not raise this topic until interviewer brings it up due to risk of giving out wrong impression
We need to ensure, both parties are not wasting each other's time
When you throw out a number first, either when employer asked or you by yourself, you can put yourself at a disadvantage

I had an interview yesterday, where I followed the "Not Raise Yourself" approach. My interviewer brought it up at the end of the interview, asked me to give a minimum I was expecting. I didn't want to specify an amount, but he said it is compulsory. So I mentioned 10,000Dhs, so he then left the interview room for a while and when returned offered me 7,000Dhs straightaway and asked if I want to accept it? Even though, not satisfied with it, agreed because this will be my first employment.

So the thing is, there is no one "answer" to it or the "right way" of doing it. As individual circumstances can vary greatly. So do what feels best in your situation.

All the best!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

wkuser said:


> I agree with all of these:
> 
> To not raise this topic until interviewer brings it up due to risk of giving out wrong impression
> We need to ensure, both parties are not wasting each other's time
> ...


Totally agree with the last sentence.

Pleased for you - many congratulations on getting the job


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

@stamboy:

Thanks a lot for the wishes! I appreciate that.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

wkuser said:


> Even though, not satisfied with it, agreed because this will be my first employment.


Congrats on the job but I disagree with the above. It's a negotiation. You shouldn't just roll over and accept their first offer. Why? Because this creates a bad first impression in business savvy. 

I'm not saying play hard ball, but if you agree to a lower wage than anticipated, at least haggle over added benefits/bonuses, etc. 

If you're not happy with your package, you'll end up under-performing. Nobody likes to stress over paying bills, it becomes a burden.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You Did the right thing!

It is your first job after all. It is not an employees market. If I am an employer running my business I would go for the best I can get with minimal cost. If I have two damn good candidates where one goes 30% less guess who I am taking?

I don't care if you are American, English, German, Indian if you know the job pretty well and got the skills I am looking for and happens to be the cheapest I am going for you. Specially in this market where all nationalities are welcome to come ( most anyway)

Now if you have something that most don't and you are in a occupation that is hard to find people to start with, just name your price cuz as an employer I know how the game is played.

I am pretty sure this is not your case because you stated it was your first job. Even having a wasta does not mean the employer will offer earth and haven


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

@canuck, I wasn't saying don't take it, I'm saying at least haggle a little!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

"what's your minimum?"
"10,000"
"ok, here's 7,000"
"done"

reminiscent of the breaking strain of a KitKat...


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

BravoMike said:


> Would you say it's general practice in an international job interview to ask about salary/package?


Definitely ask but.... 

1. Don't make it your first question. 

2. Do your research beforehand. You should have a rough figure on the salary & benefits. I know some jobs are advertised as "competitive" but you should have a rough figure on what you should/will be earning.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggest that you know prior what you are willing to take and not to back down. This place haggles. It is the nature of life here. I would say if you are dealing with a westerner, this doesnt apply, but many different cultures will look at this as a weak hand and you will not be able to get out of being thought of that way for a long way to come. If you wanted 10k, should of said 13k. They would of offered 7k, you could of said 11k, they would of maybe said 9 or 10k. They would of shook your hand thinking they have a savy person they can depend on. Now they have an office mule they can ask to do anything and everything and you will just do it because you are easy to push around.

Just my opinion.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> "what's your minimum?"
> "10,000"
> "ok, here's 7,000"
> "done"
> ...





Jynxgirl said:


> Suggest that you know prior what you are willing to take and not to back down. This place haggles. It is the nature of life here. I would say if you are dealing with a westerner, this doesnt apply, but many different cultures will look at this as a weak hand and you will not be able to get out of being thought of that way for a long way to come. If you wanted 10k, should of said 13k. They would of offered 7k, you could of said 11k, they would of maybe said 9 or 10k. They would of shook your hand thinking they have a savy person they can depend on. Now they have an office mule they can ask to do anything and everything and you will just do it because you are easy to push around.
> 
> Just my opinion.


That's my point _exactly_. I was just to lazy to text it on my phone. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> That's my point _exactly_. I was just to lazy to text it on my phone. Thanks guys.


Yup, there is a huge difference between 7K and 10K. Perhaps, he was looking for a job for long time with no luck, circumstances etc... I personally would have negotiated bit harder.


----------

